# what does it take to go pro?



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

I have no idea how people get to be pro fighters. i know theres a couple on here.

Can you just pack in your job and choose to train, or do you need to be taken on by somebody?

I think id love to just train most days and fight for a living (might take a lot of training tho, very out of shape!).

Id quite fancy getting out of the rut im in before im too old!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not a pro but ive worked with plenty.

The first thing ive been told you need is a degree of financial security - a years wages or so to keep you in food and rent whilst youre training to go pro.

Then Ive been told you need determination and dedication. If at the moment your going out to work at the office for eight hours a day then if you plan on going pro you should be spending an equal amount of time working on your fitness and technique and maybe a little more.

I'm just a layperson but that seems like pretty good fundimental advice to me, although I'm sure that there are many other important factors.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

In my opinion the best way to do it is amateur, semi pro the when you feel good go pro. Non of this stop working train for god knows how long then have a pro fight. Just work through and see how you do. Only a fight will tell how good you are.

Thats my pennys worth!


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

ive been thinking about this, i have no talent tho lol ive always been a messy fighter and my wrestling is pretty non existant, but what i do have is a proper hate rid! for my job.

strongly considering pissing my family off and living off the money ive been saving as a deposit on a flat and just training fulltime for 6 months or so! and just take any paid fights i can get...

worst comes to worst in a years time and ive not made it then i go back n get another shitty job and at least i had a fun year!!


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

james8 said:


> ive been thinking about this, i have no talent tho lol ive always been a messy fighter and my wrestling is pretty non existant, but what i do have is a proper hate rid! for my job.
> 
> strongly considering pissing my family off and living off the money ive been saving as a deposit on a flat and just training fulltime for 6 months or so! and just take any paid fights i can get...
> 
> worst comes to worst in a years time and ive not made it then i go back n get another shitty job and at least i had a fun year!!


exactly how i feel mate! hit the nail on the head.

On a side note, can you get paid for semi or amateur fights?


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

By definition amateur is unpaid work.

You do get paid for semi pro ('semi pro' is when you get paid for your fights but fighting is not your main job) but in alot of cases this isnt much and sometimes its only travelling costs and the like. There are some decent semi-pro gigs out there but you probably have to be a known regular with a bit of rep to get them.


----------



## TroJon (Mar 28, 2010)

It's not like you actually get paid anything worthwhile in the UK for a pro fight, so money in terms of earnings shouldn't be questioned as opposed to how much it will cost to not be working in a money earning job!

I think Â£1k is about the most in the UK for the top top fights these days, and not many of those occur anymore? I may well stand corrected on that.

Bare in mind that's a comparatively very low salary, and when we're talking fights, you're not gona get that level of fight every other month even, so that's sub minimum wage, on top of training/living expenses.


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I have always considered that we have a terrible attitude to payment of fighters in this country.

We have hundreds of guys here going out on a weekly basis to shed blood and risk injury at promotions all the time putting money in the pockets of the promoters but rarely ever seeing any of it themselves.

Theres so many things we Brits do wrong regarding the development of martial arts in our country which is why we are so far behind the Americans, Brazilians, Japanese and probably quite a few other nations.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Im training twice a day and not half heartedly, to the point of nearly throwing up the shakes. Its going to take me at least another year or so too get to the level that i need to be so no Pro fights for me yet.

I am still working but i have the joy of working in MMA etc, with a good management aswell who always cover for me. I took the bull by the horns and thought f**k this im doing what i wana do with life etc, so i started off my own company and we are pushing for the release very soon... If i can do it lads so can you, Instead of thinking it, Just do it!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Chris Griffiths said:


> In my opinion the best way to do it is amateur, semi pro the when you feel good go pro. Non of this stop working train for god knows how long then have a pro fight. Just work through and see how you do. Only a fight will tell how good you are.
> 
> Thats my pennys worth!


Excellent advice - the guys I know - still hold down jobs and fight pro (these guys have been training at a very high level for a minimum of 5 years)- they also have to train 6 hours a day...in some cases even more training on a daily basis.

IMHO you either are the energetic type who is gifted as an athelete or as an averge Joe you will wear yourself out...these lads have to have an alternative income as even pro fighting pay in the UK is shite (see around Â£200 to about Â£1500 - depends on win/lose and venue) unless you end up in a big organisation i.e UFC and those odds are against you. Work your way up and if you are doing well a coach will either manage you or refer you or you will get targeted by a manager...see how you get on in the cage first - it's one thing being fit and having good technique on the pads it's a completly different world getting thumped and making a living outta it :thumb .


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Ayyeee!


----------



## youngboy815 (Jul 24, 2010)

Then Ive been told you need determination and dedication. If at the moment your going out to work at the office for eight hours a day then if you plan on going pro you should be spending an equal amount of time working on your fitness and technique and maybe a little more.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

to be honest apart from paying for travel and keeping the missus happy i dont have any rent/bils etc to pay so jacking in the job could be very tempting :thumb


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

A couple of years ago I still managed 4 hours training a day whilst working 9 till 5pm - just means getting into a routine and figuring things out - i.e I could do conditioning of a morining but weights make me wanna sleep after doing them so I had to rotate thai and bjj round so I could then do weights afterwards (the same evening) - just gotta find out what works for ya - it's not impossible to get 4 hours in whilst doing a 40 hour week (and this is more training than half the amateur's I know and probably as much as some of the semi pro lads I know, I have found some of the younger guys are in it for the glory rather than the art of getting better so they keep haveing relapses as they can't see why they are training so hard - as know one is telling them they'll be the champ 24/7.

Your woman will just not recognise you - as you do not get to see each other much in this scenario.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

on a related note, im looking to join Next Gen MMA in town because of its good fighter roster and coaches, anyone have experience with them or recommend somewhere else? I want somewhere who can garauntee me the opportunity to train well and get fights eventually


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

adamjowens said:


> on a related note, im looking to join Next Gen MMA in town because of its good fighter roster and coaches, anyone have experience with them or recommend somewhere else? I want somewhere who can garauntee me the opportunity to train well and get fights eventually


I aint been to Next Gen so cant say, Id recomend Kaobon. Every instructor is a genuine nice person and very very skilled.


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

Next Gen is easily accesible is all, Kaobon is a bit of a drive and Wolfslair is a pure mission!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

adamjowens said:


> Next Gen is easily accesible is all, Kaobon is a bit of a drive and Wolfslair is a pure mission!


Kaobon isnt that far from Next Gen, especially if you drive.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Just done route planner just to make sure its 9mins away by car from Next Gen


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

isnt it in chester?


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I trained at Next Gen - before the breakup of Jay, Peter and Paul they are all good instructors and you will learn a lot.

If I went back to training I would go to Kaobon.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

adamjowens said:


> isnt it in chester?


No its at the top of picton rd mate!

..:: TEAM KAOBON ::..

The one in Chester is just Muay thai and apparently only one a few nights a week.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think everyone is in the same situation, I work 36 - 45 hours a week in an office and i would LOVE nothing better than to pack in my job and train full time, But unfortunately it's not possible as there is no way i would be able to pay the bills.

Just got to stick in, Train as much as possible and hope it comes good :thumb


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

I was training 6 times a week at my peak, 4 thai classes, and 2 days of running and heavy bag conditioning. But that was all my body ever seemed to allow me, im much better knowlegded in protein etc, before I just tried eating the right stuff(which was average) and egg whites. But unfortunately the way life works outs mean i cant afford to spend the money in training so often or competing as it doesnt reap any rewards. Its true when they say, if you wanna fight, your gunna be poor for a long time.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

RSP putting a downer on the sit! love it... lol


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry about the late reply after reading RSP I ate aload of sleeping pills - unfortunately I woke up so thought I'd reply.

RSP your probably right with a better understanding of nutrition I'm sure you could have done more - although loatsa chicken and rice ain't a bad way to go - and if you shop around you can get both cheap enough :thumb


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

cheers si, and trojan, heres john fitches documentart trailer, for some inspriation fella






Its called "such great heights", no idea when its out tho


----------



## adamjowens (Jan 4, 2009)

never heard of him but that trailer is awesome


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Great stuff RSP!


----------



## Killstarz (Feb 24, 2010)

Such Great Heights Documentary

here is the official site...still cant find a release date though,.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## futuremmachamp (Aug 3, 2010)

How old is too old to get serious about this sport?


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

Id say never! As long as you can win your fights and have a good run at it! Never let ne 1 else tell you otherwise...

Check

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skip_Hall_(MMA)


----------



## futuremmachamp (Aug 3, 2010)

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> Id say never! As long as you can win your fights and have a good run at it! Never let ne 1 else tell you otherwise...
> 
> Check
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skip_Hall_(MMA)


Thanks, I am unfit but naturally good at fighting so now i just need to take my beatings and learn from every session i go too. From the moment i walked in the gym i knew it was for me and that it has filled a gap in life.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I may be wrong here but I'm pretty sure that at 49 randy couture started when he was 35! That's unreal and don't know how much fighting background he had before that.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear (Apr 25, 2010)

There you go then mate, If it makes you happy,go fr it, its good to channel the anger once in a while aswell! :thumb



futuremmachamp said:


> Thanks, I am unfit but naturally good at fighting so now i just need to take my beatings and learn from every session i go too. From the moment i walked in the gym i knew it was for me and that it has filled a gap in life.


----------

